# Can't get fuel flowing



## wags43 (May 5, 2013)

I have a Craftsman Brushwacker weedeater model number 358.797270. The weedeater ran perfectly at half choke but immediately dies when I move the lever to no choke. This is an old weedeater, so instead of trying to clean the carb, I opted to just buy a new one. While installing the carb, I also went ahead and installed a new fuel line, new air filter, new fuel filter, and new spark plug. I am 100% certain that all new parts are installed correctly, but now this new fuel line and carb are full of air. This weedeater does not have a second fuel line with a primer bulb. It only has one fuel line from the gas tank to the carb. It is supposed to prime itself when the starter cord is pulled and fully choked, however this is not happening. No fuel is being drawn from the fuel tank into the fuel line, I'm guessing because of a lack of suction due to air in the fuel line and carb. Since I can't get the weedeater started at the moment, I have no idea if the new parts made any improvement. 

Primary Question: how do I get suction created again and get gas flowing into the carb with no primer bulb?

Secondary Question: Also, if you have any thoughts as to what else would cause the weedeater to die with no choke then please let me know what and how to fix it. Thanks to everyone in advance!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a fuel pump built into the carburetor, either the pulse port is not open to the carburetor or you have an air leak into the crankcase, which could have been the cause of the initial problem. Check the gasket between the carburetor and insulator and make sure the pulse port is aligned with the port on the insulator and carburetor.


----------



## wags43 (May 5, 2013)

You are a genius! The gasket was backwards!!!! After flipping over the gasket, everything lined up properly and it started right up. A few quick High and Low screw adjustments later, it's running like a new weedeater, with no choke! Thank you so much for your suggestion and for taking the time to help out.


----------

